# Recommendations anyone? - Las Vegas



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm taking my wife for a surprise holiday at the end of October to Las Vegas to celebrate her birthday (its a biggie). I'm sure she'll love of it. Being the selfish person I am, I want to make sure I'm catered for.... So.... can you recommend any decent coffee shops?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

12hr bump


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

When I was last in Vegas s few years back, although I wasn't actively looking for speciality coffee shops, I can't say I noticed any around the main area of The Strip.

Lots of $tarbucks as one would expect!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I cant recommend any coffee shops there but I can tell you my winning (not losing TOO much) strategy \ system for roulette


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

I don't think LV is a place for Artisan coffee shops. I would take some travelling kit with you, covered in a current post on this forum.

Have a great holiday!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

@Daren Here is a good place to ask

https://www.facebook.com/groups/thirdwavewichteln/


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks for the replies chaps. It sounds like my worst fears confirmed.... A coffee desert









Aeropress and handgrinder time


----------



## craig01nire (Apr 4, 2013)

Not sure if I'm too late witht his reply, But there is a quite decent coffee shop located at the entrance of the Monte Carlo called Sambalatte. Best I found when I was there.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

get yourself to gordon ramsey burgr

top top drawer


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Fevmeister said:


> get yourself to gordon ramsey burgr
> 
> top top drawer


Hopefully they'll be veggie otherwise no good to me


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Daren said:


> Hopefully they'll be veggie otherwise no good to me


Ramsay hates us veggies


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

craig01nire said:


> Not sure if I'm too late witht his reply, But there is a quite decent coffee shop located at the entrance of the Monte Carlo called Sambalatte. Best I found when I was there.


I saw this on the web Craig. It's the only place I've found during my research that's sparked any interest from me. I'll report back on my return... Can't wait!!! 2 days till departure


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

That's a shame Daren didn't realise you were a vegetablearian

i took a client to yonaka when I was over there and he was a veggie and seemed to really enjoy it

id recommend it


----------

